# Pictures of my Foster Dog - Breed ideas?



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is my current foster dog, Marco. The Shelter I foster for believes he is boxer, hound mix but I question their call. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Looks tiny in one picture, huge in the other...


How big is it?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Possible pit but need more pics!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

I can see Pit in there, and something else too, perhaps Lab. I'm iffy on the Lab though. My sister has a Pit cross, and other than her penguin look, her face looks similar to this pup.

By the way, this is a very cute pup. And look at those paws!!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Firestorm said:


> I can see Pit in there, and something else too, perhaps Lab. I'm iffy on the Lab though. My sister has a Pit cross, and other than her penguin look, her face looks similar to this pup.
> 
> By the way, this is a very cute pup. And look at those paws!!


i see lab in the eyes/upper facial region. snout kinda reminds me of a pitt.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

He's about 13-14 pounds right now and I think he's maybe 3 months old if that helps any. 

I have no idea how big he'll get.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

One more picture.


----------



## GeorgiaBoy (Feb 25, 2010)

Ha fool the breed i believe he is a "Youcan'tgetridofhimcauseyouwanthim" breed not sure though.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha. Too True. I would love to keep him but one is all I can afford permanently right now.


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

well i am no pro at this but he looks like he could be a rhodesian ridgeback mix. here are some pics of ridgeback puppies.
http://www.ridgebackpuppies.com/uploads/images/rr_images/rr_images/FutureChamps.jpg
http://www.321dogs.com/pictures/rhodesian-ridgeback-puppy.jpg
I hope this helps!


----------

